#  > Prikbord >  > Wie schrijft die blijft >  Gemiddeld IQ Marokkanen lager dan zwakbegaafden en behoren tot landen met de laagste IQ ter wereld

## Revisor

Hespress International

*Morocco ranks devastatingly low in international population IQ ranking*

 

* Mohamed amine Rhaz* Thursday 23 June 2022 - 20:30

Morocco is ranked 174th globally in a recent average population IQ score census, according to the World Population Review website.

Among a total of 199 listed countries, Morocco has achieved an overall average IQ score of 67.03, which places the Kingdom among the last countries in the ranking.

The census relied on countries’ educational data, using it as a backbone for the ranking, which led to finding that a robust and advanced education system directly correlates with an intelligent population.

As the data displays, it is clear that there is a disparity between average IQ scores across the globe, directly linked to the quality of public education systems.

The averages were the result of compiling both the country’s average score in standard IQ tests, and scores obtained through assessments in basic subjects, namely math, reading, and science.
*
The following list shows the top 10 smartest countries according to the World Population Review, based on average obtained IQ scores:*
1) Japan: 106.48
2)Taiwan: 106.47
3)Singapore: 105.89
4)Hong Kong: 104.1
5)China: 104.1
6)South Korea: 102.35
7)Belarus: 101.6
8)Finland: 101.2
9)Liechtenstein: 101.07
10)Germany: 100.74
*
This is the list of the top 10 Middle East and North Africa (MENA) countries, preserving the order of the full list:*
107) United Arab Emirates: 82.12
111) Lebanon: 81.70
116) Libya: 80.92
117) Qatar: 80.78
118) Jordan: 80.70
123) Tunisia: 79.22
126) Sudan: 78.87
129) Oman: 78.70
130) Kuwait: 78.64
135) Palestine: 77.69

The World Population Review website is a non-affiliated, independent organization, that turns demographic data into accessible and simple graphs, streamlining globally sourced data.

Although these census results can lead to useful and productive takeaways, the World Population Review’s ranking is not the only reliable source to assess a population’s intelligence.

Many studies use educational rankings of various countries as a basis for comparisons of intelligence, such as the Organization for Economic Cooperation and Development (OECD), which releases a regular Program for International Student Assesment (PISA) program results, comparing the reading, math, and science capacities of more than 600.000 students across in 79 countries.


https://en.hespress.com/44549-morocco-ranks-devastatingly-low-in-international-population-iq-ranking.html

----------


## Samir75017

IQ is relevant for academic work only but definitely not for intelligence in a broader sense. 

When I used to work in HR, IQ tests were part of the recruitment processes. The results were very questionable so we eventually gave them up. 

You can boost your IQ results by practising over and over again. So, not relevant, really.

----------


## SportFreak

Dikke leugens ..mijn IQ is hoger dan die van Nederland bij elkaar  :grote grijns:

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Op de vraag : *would you fight for your country* scoren de Marokkanen met 94% juist als beste en staan op de eerste plaats van de ranglijst van de onderzochte landen. Hier lijkt dus de hoogte van het IQ omgekeerd evenredig met de bereidheid van onderdanen om deel te nemen aan een oorlog voor het land. 

De beide onderzoeken gecombineerd leveren dus als resultaat op dat oorlog voor de dommen is. 

Verder hecht ik weinig waarde aan de resultaten van beide onderzoeken. 



.

----------


## Oiseau

> .
> Op de vraag : *would you fight for your country* scoren de Marokkanen met 94% juist als beste en staan op de eerste plaats van de ranglijst van de onderzochte landen. Hier lijkt dus de hoogte van het IQ omgekeerd evenredig met de bereidheid van onderdanen om deel te nemen aan een oorlog voor het land. 
> 
> De beide onderzoeken gecombineerd leveren dus als resultaat op dat oorlog voor de dommen is. 
> 
> Verder hecht ik weinig waarde aan de resultaten van beide onderzoeken. 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Dit is juist een voorbeeld van domheid. 
Voor de rest is ons intelligentie van andere orde en kan niet gemeten door domme onderzoekers. 
Een Marokkaan vindt overal(en kan zich prima redden) en Jappaners niet.

Wat wel dom is dat veel knappen Marokkaanse hoofden hun best doen voor andere landen.

----------


## Oiseau

Domme zielen hechten waarde aan slappe onderzoeken over zaken die niet echt objectief zijn..
De mensheid is zwakbegaafd incl de Japanners.
Hoe het in deze wereld ging, gaat en zal gaan is het bewijs.
ric zou God de schuld willen geven terwijl hij niets met God wil te maken hebben.

Als je kan overleven dan is je IQ hoger dan die van een gemiddelde Japanner.
Een gemiddeld mens bestaat niet dus ook niet een gemiddeld Marokkaan, of ben ik dom?

----------


## Oiseau

Landen met hogere IQ zorgen voor kapot maken van leefbaarheid op aarde en daarnaast willen ze dat compenseren met maatregelen die echt niet "auw auw" doen. Dan zou ik me schamen voor mijn hogere IQ?
Geleerde Idioten en niet wijs slimme hoofden moeten niet blindelings voor groei om de groei maar slaafs werken en helpen realiseren.

Wat ik dom vind aan de Marokkaan is dat Europeanen en hun bondgenoten in uitbuiting van deze wereld alle ruimte nog krijgen om ons grondstoffen en menselijk Rijkdom volop voor bijna walou-rien nada-nothing-niets terug..
Het was ook dom om ons door de Fransen en Spanjaarden te laten koloniseren en nog steeds.

----------


## Oiseau

Ik kan ook concluderen dat er een link te leggen is tussen hogere IQ en moderne werkslaven ( met discipline )

Maar geef me maar een land met zwakke IQ'ers die zuinig zijn op hun land en cultuur met groot waarschuwing voor uitbuiters : betreden is op eigen risico.

----------


## Oiseau

Met alle respect voor zwakbegaafden met hoger IQ want ze zijn de meerderheid op deze wereld ... 
Wat heb je aan een kut hogere IQ? 
Misschien huizen bouwen die aardbevingen en volkanen bestendig zijn? nee ik wil ook geen Japanner beledigen .. ( denk aan Groningen waar Ingenieurs met hogere IQ aan het boren waren)

Domme onderzoek en zwakzinnig topic incl mijn reacties.

De Taliban zijn de Japanners in hun Regio met hogere gevoel voor Eigen Identiteit want ze sturen iedereen weg die hun komt te verjagen/bestrijden ( Hun bestrijders met Hogere IQ zijn blijkbaar niet wijs genoeg)

----------


## Rob Gosseling

> Verder hecht ik weinig waarde aan de resultaten van beide onderzoeken. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Oiseau
> 
> ...


Exact! Ik hecht er geen waarde aan, zoals ik schreef. Bedankt voor het compliment.

.

----------


## Oiseau

> Exact! Ik hecht er geen waarde aan, zoals ik schreef. Bedankt voor het compliment.
> 
> .


Graag gedaan. 

Je bent hoogbegaafd en hebt niet voor niets de zwakbegaafden van NL achter je gelaten. Op gegeven moment ga je ook je ergeren aan zwakbegaafden van Chili..

----------


## mrz

Lol...

Marokko belast de wereld het minst qua vernietiging van het mileu..

Er moeten meer mensen met laag iq zijn.  :grote grijns: 

De hoge IQ's denken dat ze de aarde naar mars moeten sturen....  :cheefbek: 

Over 5 jaar is iedereen net zo doodmoe van electronica mobieltjes pcs etc als die zogenaamde "domme" japanners! (japanse jeugd!) !!!!

Wat is er in godsnaam "hoog IQ" aan je niet zonder electronica te kunnen vermaken?

Stelletje debielen!  :grote grijns:

----------


## Revisor

Dit artikel zegt eigenlijk niets over het IQ maar over het onderwijssysteem.

Hassan II wilde Marokko een agrarisch land houden en investeerde vrijwel niet in het onderwijs. Dit heeft o.a. geresulteerd in het feit dat Marokko n van de hoogste cijfers heeft van analfabetisme in Afrika. Zelfs de meest onderontwikkelde landen in Afrika kenden een lager analfabetisme dan Marokko.

----------


## knuppeltje

> Dit artikel zegt eigenlijk niets over het IQ maar over het onderwijssysteem.
> 
> Hassan II wilde Marokko een agrarisch land houden en investeerde vrijwel niet in het onderwijs. Dit heeft o.a. geresulteerd in het feit dat Marokko n van de hoogste cijfers heeft van analfabetisme in Afrika. Zelfs de meest onderontwikkelde landen in Afrika kenden een lager analfabetisme dan Marokko.


Maar wel een achterlijk agrarisch land, dan toch.
Tja, Hassan deugde van geen kanten en was een gewetenloze kleptomane despoot. Hij zou zomaar een goddeloze westerse machthebber kunnen zijn, niet dan?
Zijn zoontje is ook niet bepaald een lichtend voorbeeld van een democratische monarch en is net zo kleptomaan. 
Een appel valt niet ver van de boom.  :gsm:

----------


## IBKIS

Yesssssssssssssssssss!!!!! Weer een bewijs om als zwakzinnige gratis geld te vangen in een land vol slimme mensen!!!! Ik ben zwakzinnige, geef geld!!!!!


Trap er niet in: geef een Marokkaan 50 Dirham per gescoord IQ-punt en we zijn een land vol Einsteins. Wij Marokkanen zijn alleen intelligent als het moet, en dus nodig. Benne wij trots op.

----------


## IBKIS

En een boom ook niet ver van de appel; ligt eraan hoe je de boom kapt. 




> Maar wel een achterlijk agrarisch land, dan toch.
> Tja, Hassan deugde van geen kanten en was een gewetenloze kleptomane despoot. Hij zou zomaar een goddeloze westerse machthebber kunnen zijn, niet dan?
> Zijn zoontje is ook niet bepaald een lichtend voorbeeld van een democratische monarch en is net zo kleptomaan. 
> Een appel valt niet ver van de boom.

----------


## Revisor

*Meerderheid Marokkaanse leerlingen heeft moeite met lezen en schrijven*

25 november 2021 - 16:20 - Marokko



*Marokkaanse leerlingen hebben moeite om basisvaardigheden te verwerven. 70% van hen heeft nog steeds moeite met lezen en schrijven.
*
Dit zei de minister van Onderwijs, Kleuterschool en Sport, Chakib Benmoussa, terwijl hij zijn begroting verdedigde in de raadszaal.

"Een aantal studies en internationale rapporten beoordelen Marokko in termen van het vermogen van studenten om basisvaardigheden te verwerven, onder het internationale gemiddelde", betreurt de minister.

Volgens de bewindsman heeft 70% van de leerlingen nog moeite met lezen, schrijven en rekenen. Ook moet 28% van de kinderen tussen de 12 en 14 jaar begeleid worden voordat ze naar school gaan.

Gezien dit sombere beeld roept de minister op tot een "bundeling van de inspanningen van alle actoren in het onderwijssysteem om kwaliteit in het onderwijs te bereiken en deze situatie te overwinnen".

Chakib Benmoussa sprak ook over nieuwe toegangsvoorwaarden voor het openbare onderwijs, die niet goed zijn ontvangen door studenten en vakbonden. "Wij geloven dat kwaliteit gekoppeld is aan het opbouwen van een professionele carrire die begint wanneer men jong is", meent hij.


https://www.bladna.nl/meerderheid-ma...ven,38211.html

----------


## Revisor

*Verontrustend rapport over Marokkaanse onderwijssysteem*

22 januari 2022 - 21:40 - Marokko



*Punten-inflatie, gebrek aan voldoende personeel en endemische corruptie behoren tot de kwalen van het Marokkaanse onderwijssysteem. Dit blijkt uit het laatste rapport van de Marokkaanse Vereniging voor de Verbetering van de Kwaliteit van het Onderwijs (Amaquen), getiteld "De kwaliteit van onderwijs en opleiding in Marokko, onder de grondwet van 2011".*

Abdennasser Naji, voorzitter van de vereniging en auteur van het verslag, zegt dat examenresultaten geen accurate indicator zijn van het academisch niveau van studenten, aangezien de resultaten kunnen worden opgeblazen en inconsistent kunnen zijn als gevolg van verschillen tussen regios en scholen. Hij beveelt daarom het gebruik aan van meer uniforme nationale testen en de naleving van internationale normen, als eerste stap in de verbetering van dit proces.

De ambtenaar wijst op een gebrek aan toekomstplanning en linken met toekomstige werknemers tijdens de opleiding. Volgens het verslag zijn de prioriteiten van het onderwijsstelsel slecht gedefinieerd, aangezien er meer tijd wordt besteed aan het beheer, de inzet en de bevordering van het bestaande personeel, dan aan de competenties die nodig zijn om de functie uit te kunnen voeren. De navorming van onderwijzers is ontoereikend om de kloof te dichten tussen de vereisten om het systeem te verbeteren en de realiteit op het terrein.

Uit het Amaquen-rapport blijkt ook dat het gebrek aan administratief personeel en kwalitatieve eisen tegenover leerkrachten, ervoor zorgen dat de meeste leerlingen die slagen in de lagere school, niet voldoende zijn voorbereid op het volgende niveau. Dit probleem heeft een ander probleem tot gevolg: dezelfde studenten die het gebrekkige systeem hebben doorlopen, worden later op hun beurt docent of administratief medewerker. Een vicieuze cirkel waardoor het systeem niet kan verbeteren. Menselijk potentieel is volgens het rapport het "belangrijkste zwakke punt van het Marokkaanse onderwijssysteem".

Een ander kwaad dat het Marokkaanse onderwijssysteem ondermijnt is de endemische corruptie. Amaquen heeft krachtige aanbevelingen gedaan om het verschijnsel te bestrijden als een noodzakelijke stap naar de verbetering van de kwaliteit van het onderwijs in het land.


https://www.bladna.nl/verontrustend-...eem,39099.html

----------


## knuppeltje

> En een boom ook niet ver van de appel; ligt eraan hoe je de boom kapt.


Zoals Doctorandus P. in het liedje 'Heen en weer' zong: "Als ik de veerman niet ben - dan is een ander het."

----------


## Revisor

*Marokko: elk jaar 331.000 vroegtijdige schoolverlaters*

30 juni 2022 - 09:00 - Marokko



*Marokko worstelt met de uitdaging om vroegtijdige schooluitval te bestrijden. Het probleem neemt ondanks de vele maatregelen die door de autoriteiten worden genomen, met alarmerende cijfers toe.
*
Het Marokkaanse ministerie van Onderwijs is zich bewust van de omvang van het probleem en de invloed ervan op het succes van de verschillende hervormingen om het imago van het onderwijsstelsel te verbeteren. Minister Chakib Benmoussa van Onderwijs zei dit tijdens de traditionele mondelinge vragensessie in het parlement. Volgens het dagblad _Al Ahdath Al Maghribia_, bedraagt het percentage vroegtijdige schoolverlaters in het openbaar onderwijs gemiddeld 5,3%. Op het platteland wordt het zelfs op 5,9% geschat.

Volgens de Onderwijsminister moet een goede hervorming noodzakelijkerwijs rekening houden met het probleem van de vroegtijdige schoolverlating. Hij presenteerde de hoofdlijnen van de acties die door zijn afdeling werden ondernomen en wees op het belang van de uitbreiding van het aantal gemeentelijke scholen in plattelandsgebieden.

Chakib Benmoussa benadrukte dat er eveneens meer middelbare scholen moeten komen. Het ministerie is ook voornemens het aantal begunstigden van het "Tayssir"-programma (voor financile steun aan arme gezinnen) en het aantal begunstigden van internaten te verhogen.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokko-vroegt...ers,41683.html

----------


## knuppeltje

Wat een land.

----------


## Oiseau

> Wat een land.


! 
Veel beter dan haar buurlanden en veel anderen. 
Kom jij eigenlijk ooit buiten NL?

----------


## knuppeltje

> Veel beter dan haar buurlanden en veel anderen. 
> 
> Kom jij eigenlijk ooit buiten NL?


Naar wat ik in die buurlanden heb gezien en gehoord, is de wens bij je weer de vader van de gedachte. Nergens in die buurlanden heb ik zoveel bedelaars gezien als in Marokko, in die keren dat ik er rond toerde. En in Algerije zelfs niet ene.

Sinds corona niet meer, behalve zeer regelmatig een aantal kilometers fietsen in Belgi. Maar de grens daarmee ligt slechts 11 kilometer van mijn voordeur en 9 kilometer daarvan kan ik doen op een fietspad langs een rivier.
Mijn laatste geplande en geboekte reis was naar Australi, om daar een viertal weken rond te gaan toeren. Maar toen brak die pandemie uit en was vliegen onmogelijk geworden.

----------


## Olive Yao

> ! 
> Veel beter dan haar buurlanden en veel anderen. 
> Kom jij eigenlijk ooit buiten NL?


knuppeltje is een bereisd man, Oiseau. Reken maar dat hij veel van de wereld heeft gezien. En daar veel van heeft geleerd.

----------


## Oiseau

> knuppeltje is een bereisd man, Oiseau. Reken maar dat hij veel van de wereld heeft gezien. En daar veel van heeft geleerd.


Dat hij daar vee vanl heeft geleerd heb ik mijn twijfels.

----------


## Oiseau

> Naar wat ik in die buurlanden heb gezien en gehoord, is de wens bij je weer de vader van de gedachte. Nergens in die buurlanden heb ik zoveel bedelaars gezien als in Marokko, in die keren dat ik er rond toerde. En in Algerije zelfs niet ene.
> 
> Sinds corona niet meer, behalve zeer regelmatig een aantal kilometers fietsen in Belgi. Maar de grens daarmee ligt slechts 11 kilometer van mijn voordeur en 9 kilometer daarvan kan ik doen op een fietspad langs een rivier.
> Mijn laatste geplande en geboekte reis was naar Australi, om daar een viertal weken rond te gaan toeren. Maar toen brak die pandemie uit en was vliegen onmogelijk geworden.


Dat je geen ene bedelaar in Algerije had gezien is een teken dat je toen al slecht kon zien.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress General

*Morocco and Japan sign MAD 1.6 billion loan agreement for education*

 
Archive Hespress EN

Friday 1 July 2022 - 22:38 

An exchange of notes and a loan agreement between Morocco and Japan, amounting to 22 billion Japanese yen (about MAD 1.6 billion) were signed this Friday in Rabat.

They concerned the financing of the Program for the improvement of the learning environment in the basic education sector.

The program was signed by the Minister Delegate to the Minister of Economy and Finance, in charge of the Budget, Fouzi Lekjaa, the Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of Japan in Morocco, Kuramitsu Hideaki, and the Resident Representative of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in Morocco, ITO Takashi.

It aims to support Morocco in improving the learning environment and reducing learning disparities in mathematics on three levels, namely within schools, between schools, and between households.


https://en.hespress.com/45019-morocc...education.html

----------


## knuppeltje

> Hespress General
> 
> *Morocco and Japan sign MAD 1.6 billion loan agreement for education*
> 
>  
> Archive Hespress EN
> 
> Friday 1 July 2022 - 22:38 
> 
> ...



Hoe is het in godsnaam mogelijk dat een zo geweldig land land als Marokko bij een ander land geld moet lenen om de eigen leerlingen onderwijs te kunnen geven?  :student: 
Nou ja, met een vele miljarden bezittende kleptomane despotische koning en zijn kliek, kun je dat misschien wel verwachten.  :droef:

----------


## Oiseau

> Hoe is het in godsnaam mogelijk dat een zo geweldig land land als Marokko bij een ander land geld moet lenen om de eigen leerlingen onderwijs te kunnen geven? 
> Nou ja, met een vele miljarden bezittende kleptomane despotische koning en zijn kliek, kun je dat misschien wel verwachten.


Wat denk je van Amerika?

De oranjes bezitten zo weinig en hebben subsidie nodig?!

----------


## knuppeltje

> Wat denk je van Amerika?
> 
> De oranjes bezitten zo weinig en hebben subsidie nodig?!


Dat is nu door de fratsen van het grondwettelijk hof daar, steeds meer aan het veranderen in een onderontwikkeld land.  :jammer: 

Dat is al helemaal niet waar, die familie is echt schatrijk. Maar onze Alex is geen gewetenloze kleptomane despoot en heeft geen enkele politieke macht, zoals die operettekoning in Rabat. 
Van mij mag het salaris van onze koninklijke lintjesknipper ook best een flinke portie omlaag - en ook zijn pensioenvoorziening.
Kortom, wat dat betreft is de situatie in Nederland totaal anders dan in Marokko en dus hoeven wij niet bij een ander land aan te kloppen voor een lening om onze kinderen onderwijs te kunnen geven.

----------


## Oiseau

De gemiddelde Marokkaan bestaat niet maar Marokkanen met knappe hersens die bestaan wel.

----------


## Nederlandertje

Sowieso vind ik dit soort onderzoeken onzinnig. Het IQ wordt maar bij een deel van de bevolking onderzocht. Dus als je net de verkeerde personen onderzoekt scoor je laag.

----------


## Oiseau

> Sowieso vind ik dit soort onderzoeken onzinnig. Het IQ wordt maar bij een deel van de bevolking onderzocht. Dus als je net de verkeerde personen onderzoekt scoor je laag.


Stel je voor dat je alle bevolking gaat onderzoeken, hoeveel onderzoekers heb je nodig? ( los van de tijd )

oh sorry , onzinnig vraag van me ..maar de aarde gaat naar de klote in veel opzichten en dus alle knappe hoofden hebben domme systemen bedacht en hun IQ beledigd. 

Je kan maar beter een lager IQ hebben en in harmonie leven met je omgeving.

----------


## Oiseau

> Je kan maar beter een lager IQ hebben en in harmonie leven met je omgeving.


Nederlandertje gaat denken: Juist om in harmonie met je environment te kunnen leven dan heb je een hoger IQ nodig.

hmm ik ga niet dieper andenken want dan gaat Nederalndertje het hebben over energieniveaus in het atoom..

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Stel je voor dat je alle bevolking gaat onderzoeken, hoeveel onderzoekers heb je nodig? ( los van de tijd )
> 
> oh sorry , onzinnig vraag van me ..maar de aarde gaat naar de klote in veel opzichten en dus alle knappe hoofden hebben domme systemen bedacht en hun IQ beledigd. 
> 
> Je kan maar beter een lager IQ hebben en in harmonie leven met je omgeving.


Ik weet dat het haast niet te onderzoeken is. Daarom hecht ik 0,0 waarde aan dit soort onderzoeken.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Nederlandertje gaat denken: Juist om in harmonie met je environment te kunnen leven dan heb je een hoger IQ nodig.
> 
> hmm ik ga niet dieper andenken want dan gaat Nederalndertje het hebben over energieniveaus in het atoom..


Ik heb mensen in mijn omgeving allerlei verschillende IQ's. Diversiteit is juist wat een samenleving in harmonie brengt.

----------


## Oiseau

> Ik heb mensen in mijn omgeving allerlei verschillende IQ's. Diversiteit is juist wat een samenleving in harmonie brengt.


Je hebt ook diverse accu's.

hmm 

Over de samenleving durf ik niet zoiets te beweren.

----------


## Nederlandertje

> Je hebt ook diverse accu's.
> 
> hmm 
> 
> Over de samenleving durf ik niet zoiets te beweren.


Dus jij wilt beweren dat je geen diversiteit hebt in de samenleving?

----------


## Revisor

*Economy**Study: School Supplies to Cost Moroccan Families Over 100% of Monthly Income*WorldRemit’s study revealed that families across the world will pay 57% more on basic school supplies this year.


*Sara Zouiten* Aug. 16, 2022 5:10 p.m.



Study: School Supplies to Cost Moroccan Families Over 100% of Monthly Income


Rabat - Due to the rise in school supply costs, Moroccan families will have to pay more than 50% of their total monthly income to cover each child’s basic school supplies, a report by the digital payments service WorldRemit has indicated, noting that the average family in the country has 2.29 children.

As the back-to-school season is fast approaching, WorldRemit published today this year’s results of its annual *“Cost of School” study*, which revealed “how the changing macroeconomic environment has affected the true cost of education across 21 markets globally.”

The report concluded that household incomes have decreased by 4%, whereas living costs, including basic school supplies costs, have increased in the majority of countries observed in 2021 and 2022. WorldRemit added eleven new countries to its annual study for the year 2022, including Morocco.

The report attributes the “dramatic increase” in the cost of some basic school supplies to “how *inflation* is hitting home on schooling costs and impacting families across the world.”

For instance, the cost of a backpack in the United Kingdom doubled in price in comparison to last year, jumping from $8.98 (94 MAD) in 2021 to $19.03 (nearly 199 MAD) in 2022.

The cost of a jumper - school uniform - in Australia increased by 266%, up from $9.86 (MAD 103) last year to $26.28 (MAD 275) in 2022, the report added.

Families in Mexico are expected to spend 10% more on school items this year, the study noted, adding that “significant *increases* [were] observed in the cost of a water bottle (+264%), gym shoes (+200%) and pencil sharpeners (+29%).” 

In addition, families in Zimbabwe are forecast to pay over six times more than the average household income to send children to school. The African country “showed the highest costs relative to average family size and monthly income at nearly 700% of the average family household income,” said the report.

WorldRemit concluded that families around the world will pay up to 57% more on basic school items in 2022.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...monthly-income

----------


## Revisor

*Marokkanen eisen "afschaffing" Frans op school*

31 augustus 2022 - 21:00 - Cultuur



*Sinds enkele weken roepen talrijke Marokkaanse internetgebruikers op sociale netwerken op tot de "afschaffing" van het Frans op school. Volgens hen heeft het gebruik van deze taal Marokko gedegradeerd tot een van de slechtste onderwijssystemen ter wereld.*

Volgens veel Marokkanen zal de afschaffing van het Frans op scholen, Marokko helpen zijn nationale soevereiniteit terug te krijgen. Daarom doen zij een beroep op de regering om de nationale talen (Arabisch en Berbers) en het Engels te gebruiken als taal van de wetenschap en het internationale bewustzijn.

De voorstanders van deze verandering claimen dat "Marokko geen provincie van Frankrijk is". In hun ogen is het Frans niet alleen de taal van de koloniale heersers, maar ook een verouderde en onpraktische taal. Zij hebben kritiek op het onderwijsbeleid van de overheid, dat de Fransen bevoordeelt en Marokko op onderwijsgebied tot n van de armste landen ter wereld maakt.

Deze anti-Franse campagne komt op een moment dat de Franse president Emmanuel Macron in oktober een bezoek heeft aangekondigd aan Marokko. De activisten wijzen ook op de visumcrisis die is ontstaan nadat Parijs besloot het aantal visa voor burgers uit alle Maghreb-landen drastisch te beperken.


https://www.bladna.nl/marokkanen-eis...ool,42643.html

----------


## Revisor

*Noord-Afrika*

*Frans? Engels? Of toch Arabisch? Debat over onderwijstaal laait op in Marokko
*
 Leerlingen luisteren naar hun onderwijzer op een basisschool in de Marokkaanse hoofdstad Rabat. Beeld REUTERS

Het Engels rukt op in Marokko. Sommigen pleiten er zelfs voor om Engels, ten koste van Frans, tot eerste buitenlandse taal te bevorderen op scholen. Frans is de taal van de croissant, schampert een twitteraar. 

*Arjen van der Ziel* 15 april 2022, 13:02

Was het knutselwerk van een grapjas? Of van een activist? Marokkanen deelden de laatste dagen op sociale media driftig een officieel uitziend bericht. Het ging over de naderende vervanging van het Frans door Engels op basisscholen vanaf het nieuwe schooljaar. Het bericht zag er zo geloofwaardig uit dat het ministerie van onderwijs in Rabat het maandag nodig vond om een nadrukkelijke ontkenning te publiceren. Op Twitter plaatste het departement de verklaring met pontificaal een rood stempel erop met de kreet gefabriceerd. 

Afgelopen najaar begonnen activisten in Marokko onder hashtags als #Ja_tegen_het _Engels_in_plaats_van_het_Frans een online-campagne voor vervanging van het Frans door het Engels in het onderwijs. De activisten vinden het Frans ouderwets en onpraktisch, en te veel de taal van de vroegere koloniale overheerser. Ze hopen dat Marokko met Engels beter aansluiting zal vinden bij de handel en wetenschap in de rest van de wereld. 
*
Een gevoelig debat*

Frans is de taal van de croissant, twitterde ene Habib deze week schamper in reactie op de verklaring van het ministerie. Het heeft niks anders gebracht dan omkoping en corruptie, om nog maar niet te spreken van protectionisme. 

De pleitbezorgers van het Engels mengen zich hiermee in een gevoelig, telkens weer oplaaiend debat in Marokko. Want de taalsituatie op de scholen in het Noord-Afrikaanse land is al jaren ingewikkeld.

De meeste Marokkanen spreken als eerste taal _darizja_, oftewel Marokkaans Arabisch, een mengeling van Arabisch en Berbers, met veel Franse en Spaanse invloeden. Daarnaast spreekt een grote groep van huis uit Tamazight, ofwel Berbers. 
*
De eigen islamitische identiteit benadrukken*

Maar in het lager onderwijs krijgt het overgrote deel van de Marokkanen les in het Standaard Arabisch, een taal die ze thuis niet spreken. Ook krijgen de scholieren lessen Frans, eveneens een taal die ze van huis uit niet spreken. Op de middelbare school komt daar vervolgens steeds meer Frans bij. En in grote delen van het hoger onderwijs kom je zonder beheersing van de taal van Molire niet ver. Zeker in het technisch onderwijs, bij medicijnen en in de btawetenschappen overheerst het Frans. 

Decennialang zetten de Marokkaanse autoriteiten in op een geleidelijke arabisering van het onderwijs, om de eigen islamitische identiteit te benadrukken en afscheid te nemen van de koloniale erfenis. Maar dat proces is nooit consequent doorgetrokken in alle hoeken van het onderwijs en wordt sinds 2019 weer teruggedraaid. 

Intussen is het Frans altijd belangrijk gebleven. Ruwweg een derde van de Marokkanen spreekt Frans. Het is de taal van de stedelijke elite, de zakenwereld en het toerisme. 
*
Politici sturen hun kinderen naar Franstalige scholen*

Zelfs conservatieve politici die publiekelijk pleiten voor het Arabisch sturen hun eigen kinderen, als ze het kunnen betalen, naar particuliere Franstalige scholen om hen een betere toekomst te geven. Dit is deels een weerspiegeling van machtsverhoudingen, want Frankrijk is verreweg de belangrijkste handelspartner en lokale vestigingen van bedrijven als Peugeot en Renault hebben tienduizenden mensen in dienst. 

Tegelijk rukt het Engels op, vooral onder jongeren en hoogopgeleiden in de steden. Zij pikken het op van sociale media en hiphopsongs, films en series, en volgen in groten getale Engelse les aan particuliere instituten. 

Volgens een peiling die de British Council vorig jaar liet uitvoeren onder jongeren van 16 tot 25 jaar in Marokkaanse steden vond 40 procent Engels de belangrijkste buitenlandse taal om te leren, tegen slechts 10 procent die Frans het belangrijkst vond. Bijna drie kwart van de stedelijke jongeren gaf aan dat Engels wat hen betreft beter de eerste buitenlandse taal kan worden. 
*
Je maakt het allemaal wel heel ingewikkeld*

Toch is zeker niet iedereen enthousiast over deze pleidooien voor het Engels. De Marokkaanse academicus Khalid Hajji, verbonden aan de Mohammed I Universiteit in Oujda, stelde in december in een opiniestuk dat niks erop wijst dat vervanging van de ene door de andere buitenlandse taal het onderwijs zal verbeteren. Het vervult vooral een verlangen, net als bij het Frans, om sprekers van een andere taal na te apen om sociale status te verwerven, smaalde hij.

Deskundigen waarschuwen bovendien dat de bepleite overgang in de praktijk vooralsnog onhaalbaar is. Ze kunnen het wel willen, zegt de Nederlandse arabist en Marokko-kenner Jan Hoogland. Maar het is zeker de komende tien tot vijftien jaar nog volkomen onmogelijk. Ze hebben simpelweg de mensen niet om alle Engelse les te geven en ze hebben ook helemaal de leerkrachten niet die andere vakken in het Engels kunnen doceren. 

Hoogland was enkele jaren onderwijsattach op de Nederlandse ambassade in Rabat en kent het Marokkaanse onderwijs goed. Marokkanen krijgen nu al massaal les in talen die ze van huis uit niet spreken, wat enorme problemen veroorzaakt. Op Marokkaanse universiteiten vallen heel veel studenten uit omdat ze het Frans niet aan kunnen. Als je nu weer een nieuwe vreemde taal gaat toevoegen, maak je het allemaal wel heel ingewikkeld.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/fran...okko~b4e5abb4/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.



> Decennialang zetten de Marokkaanse autoriteiten in op een geleidelijke arabisering van het onderwijs, om de eigen islamitische identiteit te benadrukken en afscheid te nemen van de koloniale erfenis.



Er is dus geen ruimte voor athesme of pluriformiteit. Alle marokkanen zijn moslims en dat drukt onvermijdelijk een stempel. Als van het geloof afstappen geen optie is. Heel verstikkend. 



.

----------


## Revisor

*Internationale taal*

*Afscheid van de taal van de voormalig kolonisator: Algerije spreekt liever Engels dan Frans*

 De Franse president Macron en president Abdelmajid Tebboune in Algiers. Beeld AFP

Algerije wil een einde maken aan de dominantie van het Frans. Het Engels biedt volgens het land meer voordelen. 
*
Ghassan Dahhan* 5 september 2022, 11:49

Onder Algerijnen doet al jaren de volgende mop de ronde: een marktkoopman verkoopt een bijzondere papegaai, waarop een vrouw vraagt wat de papegaai zo bijzonder maakt. De marktkoopman antwoordt: Als je aan zijn rechterpoot trekt, dan spreekt hij Arabisch; trek je hem aan zijn linkerpoot, dan spreekt hij Frans. En wat gebeurt er als je aan beide poten trekt?, vraagt de vrouw, waarop de papegaai antwoordt: Dan val ik, EZEL! 

De grap illustreert de Algerijnse afhankelijkheid van het Arabisch en het Frans. Hoewel Frans geen officile taal is in het land, wordt het in bijna alle delen van het land nog altijd veel gesproken, of het nu in de handel is, in de media of op scholen.

Maar aan de dominantie van de taal van de voormalig kolonisator komt een einde, als het aan de Algerijnse president Abdelmadjid Tebboune ligt. Het Frans is voor Algerijnen een deel van de oorlogsbuit, zei hij in een interview in juli, refererend aan de onafhankelijkheidsoorlog, maar het Engels is een internationale taal. Vanaf dit jaar krijgen alle scholieren op de basisschool, naast het Frans ook Engels als buitenlandse taal geleerd. Het Engels moet het Frans op den duur gaan vervangen. 

*De Franse taal brengt ook economische onafhankelijkheid*

De veranderde houding van Algerije ten opzichte van het Frans, was ook merkbaar toen de Franse president Emmanuel Macron eind vorige maand Tebboune bezocht in Algiers. Hoewel de voertaal tussen beide collega's Frans is, werd op het naambordje van Macron zijn functie aangeduid met _Presidency of the Republic_ in plaats van _Prsidence de la Rpublique_.

Met het aanmoedigen van het Engels volgt Abdelmadjid Tebboune een ontwikkeling van de laatste jaren in de Algerijnse samenleving, met name onder jongeren. Steeds meer Algerijnen leren Engels, een taal die hun toegang verschaft buiten het beperkte Franstalige wereldje. Ook in het naburige Marokko, waarmee Algerije overigens geen banden onderhoudt, is een vergelijkbare ontwikkeling gaande. Het Engels wint daar steeds meer ruimte ten koste van het Frans.

Tebboune wil met het Engels dan ook Algerijes onafhankelijkheid vergroten ten opzichte van Frankrijk, want de Franse taal brengt ook economische afhankelijkheid met de oud-kolonisator met zich mee. 

*Sterke band met Parijs*

De Algerijnse regering stelde in de jaren negentig de mogelijkheid voor aan scholen om Engels te doceren naast het Frans, maar het plan werd meteen de nek omgedraaid na een agressieve campagne van de pro-Franse lobby in het land. Die lobby was ook nog actief in 2005, zo blijkt uit diplomatieke kabels van de Amerikaanse ambassade in Algiers, die door Wikileaks in 2011 naar buiten werden gebracht. Een Algerijnse bron sprak met Amerikaanse diplomaten over het bestaan van verborgen krachten binnen Algerijnse ministeries, de krijgsmacht en het bedrijfsleven, die door hun sterke banden met Parijs en met Franse bedrijven het Engels buiten de deur probeerden te houden.

President Tebboune probeert sinds zijn aantreden in 2019 ijverig Algerije verder te bevrijden van het Franse culturele en economische juk. Het is dan ook geen toeval dat in hetzelfde interview waarin Tebboune bekendmaakte dat het Engels ingevoerd zou worden op scholen, hij ook het plan onthulde dat Algerije lid wil worden van de Brics, een machtsblok van Brazili, Rusland, India en Zuid-Afrika.

Toch is het plan om over te stappen naar het Engels niet zo gemakkelijk. In Algerije is de taalsituatie al niet bepaald overzichtelijk: hoewel het Standaard Arabisch op scholen wordt gedoceerd, spreken de meeste Algerijnen op straat het Algerijns-Arabisch dat daar ver van afwijkt. Daarnaast worden er in het land verschillende Berbertalen gesproken. Het Frans wordt door veel Berbers als een minder groot gevaar gezien voor het behoud van hun taal dan het Arabisch, dat door verschillende regeringen op agressieve wijze is doorgevoerd in het onderwijssysteem. Het Frans vormt daarmee ook een gemeenschappelijke taal tussen de verschillende bevolkingsgroepen. 

Maar er zijn ook praktische problemen met het plan: er zijn heel veel scholieren in Algerije, maar heel weinig leraren Engels, en het is onduidelijk hoe Algiers dit tekort gaat oplossen. 
*
Algerije voerde eerder eens een talenstrijd*

Algerije benadrukte na zijn onafhankelijkheid in 1962 zijn Arabische identiteit. In de jaren zeventig vond de president, Houari Boumdine, dat het niet snel genoeg ging: het Arabisch, maar ook de islam moesten agressiever worden gepromoot in het onderwijs. Dit ging met de nodige problemen gepaard: er waren niet voldoende leraren Arabisch. Dus besloot Algiers om leraren uit het Midden-Oosten naar Algerije te halen. Onder hen bevonden zich veel Egyptenaren die banden hadden met de verboden Moslimbroederschap. Zij doceerden de kinderen en studenten niet alleen Arabisch, maar promootten ook het islamitisch fundamentalistisme. De islamitische instellingen kregen daarmee steeds meer grip op het onderwijs, en uiteindelijk ook op de politiek. President Mohamed Boudiaf verklaarde in 1992 mede daarom de arabisering van het scholensysteem tot ramp. Boudiaf werd in datzelfde jaar vermoord door zijn bodyguard, die een aanhanger bleek te zijn van het islamitisch fundamentalisme.


https://www.trouw.nl/buitenland/afsc...rans~b3eec470/

----------


## Rob Gosseling

.
Lingustische segregatie. God heeft het zo ook gewild. Dat je doel kan zijn elkaar niet meer te willen verstaan is opmerkelijk voor mensen die zeggen voor integratie te zijn...



.

----------


## Revisor

Hespress Society

*Ministry of education to recruit 20,000 teachers by next month*

 
Mounir Mehimdate Hespress EN

Tuesday 6 September 2022 - 17:00

Minister of Education Chakib Benmoussa announced today the opening for the recruitment of 20,000 teachers, to be included in the regional academies of education and training.

The announcement came during a press conference held by the Ministry of Education on Tuesday in Rabat, on the occasion of the launch of the new school year under the “Quality school for All” slogan.



Benmoussa confirmed that the selection tests for the new teachers will start in October. He considered that this number of recruitments will contribute to alleviating the phenomenon of overcrowding that a number of institutions suffer from.

In addition, the Minister expressed their awareness of the importance of teaching English which aims to empower students, adding that “the issue of languages ​​is one of the topics that we consider very important.”

Benmoussa also revealed that there are currently 2,000 institutions teaching English, and about 9,000 teachers studying it, noting that after expanding the scope of English teaching, it can be used to teach some scientific subjects.



“We are now consulting regarding the expansion of English language teaching in the preparatory corps,” he added.

The same government official pointed out that the Ministry of National Education is considering creating platforms that would help students master the English language.

Benmoussa considered that teaching subjects in the English language requires preparing the appropriate ground for this process to succeed, enabling students to open up to the outside world, and pointed out that the Ministry of National Education, Preliminary Education and Sports will increase the number of positions assigned to English language teachers starting next season.



The Minister has noted as well that the national education ministry is considering creating platforms to help students become proficient in English. He believes that teaching subjects in English requires preparing the right foundation for the success of the process, opening up students to the outside world.

Meanwhile, Benmoussa confirmed again that the prices of books did not see any increase thanks to the support allocated by the government to publishers and stressed that the Ministry is working in coordination with local authorities in order to combat any illegal increase.

The ministry official indicated that “it is expected that about 4 million beneficiaries will benefit from the royal initiative ‘one million wallets’ this year,” and he mentioned that the number of female beneficiaries of the royal initiative reaches two million and 335 thousand, pointing out that one million and 381 thousand schoolgirls and male students benefit from a full school materials.


https://en.hespress.com/48827-minist...ext-month.html

----------


## Revisor

*Education*

*Moroccos Education System: A Sinking Ship Undergoing Maintenance*

Morocco needs now more than ever a public education system that can provide quality education for all.

*Souad Anouar* Sep. 21, 2022 2:02 p.m.

Moroccos Education System: A Sinking Ship Undergoing Maintenance

Rabat - With most Moroccan parents turning to the private sector to secure quality education for their children, Moroccos public education system has often been labeled over the past two decades as a failing system. 

This perception of failure has been given renewed vigor amid the ongoing deterioration of economic indexes and living conditions as a result of the COVID crisis and the Ukraine war. Faced with the disruptions of the global supply chains, some Moroccan households have had to give up on their childrens private education to make ends meet. 

The number of students registered in private education establishments in Morocco has notably dropped by 7% in the 2022-23 academic year amid rising inflation.

Despite the decades-long promises of successive governments to improve the quality of education, particularly in the public sector, Moroccans have remained skeptical about the success of the various strategies adopted by different ministers and governments. 

Over the years, many critics have noted that the adopted reform approaches do not respond to the specific needs of the Moroccan socioeconomic context, stressing a detachment between the acquired knowledge and the required skills for the job market. 

*Empty promises?*

The current Moroccan government has established a new strategy founded on the urgent need to reinforce teachers performance and build student competencies through language learning and the use of state-of-the-art technology. 

Speaking this past Monday at the Transforming Education Summit in New York, Moroccos Head of Government Aziz Akannouch reiterated his vow to reduce student dropout rates by one third, increase the number of students with basic skills by 70%, and double the number of students benefiting from extracurricular activities. 

Earlier this month, Moroccos Minister of National Education Chakib Benmoussa announced his ministrys plans to increase the number of English teachers this academic year, particularly in middle schools. 

With English being the dominant language in the global economy, the minister appeared to suggest, boosting Moroccan students mastery of English should be an essential feature of the countrys education strategy. 

He stressed that preparing Moroccan students for the global labor market is a central reason behind his departments ongoing education reforms seeking to increase young Moroccans familiarity with and mastery of foreign languages. 

To finance these reforms, Morocco has allocated this year MAD 62.45 billion ($5.88 billion) for the national education ministry, up by 6% from 2021.

While the recent governmental promises related to education reform appear to be relatively up-to-date with the global sustainable development agenda, the Moroccan public is tired of what it views as empty promises. 

A January survey by the Arab Barometer reflects the public concerns regarding the vital sector of education. The report stated that public satisfaction with the sector in Morocco dropped from 54% to 45% between October 2020 and April 2021. 

70% of respondents from Morocco noted that the COVID-19 pandemic impacted primary education, said the report, adding that 24% argued that COVID-19 is the biggest or second-biggest challenge for childrens education in the country. 

*Brain Drain*

While the ongoing COVID-19 pandemic has unveiled the structural flaws of the Moroccan education sector, the local aspiration for migration persists, particularly among youth wishing to pursue education abroad and secure a stable and profitable job. 

Aware of the deep-cutting effects of brain drain on the quality of services available to Moroccans in a wide range of sectors, the Moroccan government has expressed its determination to address the issue in key sectors such as medicine. 

While the government's apparent determination to tackle Moroccan hospitals chronic issue of staff shortage is much-needed and welcome news, an equally crucial move would be to ensure the high-quality of teaching in Moroccan universities. 

But such a move would entail retaining the vanishingly few brilliant, world-class researchers and experts that Morocco produces. Even more fundamentally, such a step would call for a policy of persuading overseas-trained Moroccans to come back home to contribute to the training of a new generation of Moroccan leaders, experts, and thinkers who can carry on the never-ending task of developing Morocco while proudly representing it on the global stage. 

Yet the current policy of limiting the migratory flows of Moroccan brains seems out of reach at the moment as the countrys research and development infrastructure remains lacking, except in some private higher education institutions such as Mohammed VI Polytechnic University (UM6P). This calls for the urgent need to advance partnerships in higher education for better knowledge and expertise exchange and better student training. 

Having understood this urgency, some Moroccan higher education institutions, particularly private or semi-public ones, have established partnerships with foreign universities. Still, the issue remains prevalent as most Moroccans pursue public and free education, meaning they do not have access to such life-changing opportunities. 

*Where did it all go wrong?*

Emerging as a newly-independent country, Moroccos quest for independence led the ancient yet young state to establish the foundation of a Muslim and Arab country where Arabic is the official state language. The decision was fiercely criticized by the Amazigh activists for decades. Yet, they have only recently succeeded in introducing the native language to public institutions.

Despite the dominance of the Arabic language, Moroccos ruling elite which predominantly received French education during the protectorate or/and post-protectorate era pushed for the use of French as an elitist language in the North African country. As a result, the majority of French-illiterate Moroccans were left out of important policy conversations and critical decisions for decades. 

In recent years, there have been notable signs of an apparent struggle to rid Morocco of the self-entitlement and the apparent supremacy of Moroccos French-speaking elite, which critics insist is a colonial relic of Frances cultural arrogance. 

A key element of that ongoing struggle has been some Moroccan youths relentless calls for the replacement of French with English to provide a more inclusive education system. 

For the most outspoken proponents of what has now been christened the shift to English movement, getting Moroccan institutions -- including schools and universities -- to ditch French is a crucial step toward completing the decolonization of Moroccos political and socio-cultural landscapes. 

As the language debate continues within the corridors of Moroccan institutions and in public spaces, however, Moroccans continue to suffer from the accumulated consequences of the structural reforms recommended to Morocco in the 1980s by the International Monetary Fund (IMF) and the World Bank. 

In 1983, Morocco launched its IMF and World Bank-supervised reform program to stabilize the national economy. The measures included severe fiscal austerity, freezing of civil service salaries, and cuts in subsidies for basic goods such as food, water, petroleum, and electricity. 

The structural reforms further called for reducing social expenditures on health and education, leading to the deterioration in the quality of public services in the face of a growing population. 

While the Moroccan government made a firm effort to protect social expenditures during the structural reform period, political economists Hamid El Said and Jane Harrigan said in a 2010 paper, the national education budget dropped from 6.2% of GDP to 5.3% between 1982 and 1991. 

*Dealing with Moroccos left-behinds*

As the IMF and World Bank reforms advocated for privatization, the market of private schools bloomed in Morocco. However, many Moroccans were left behind as they were unable to enroll their children in the private sector.

As a result, Morocco has today an average of 64.9% of children under the age of 10 unable to read a simple text. The underperformance of Moroccan children in basic skills makes them unprepared for the job markets. 

A recent UNICEF report found that Moroccan youth hold medium to low levels of mastering the secondary-level, digital, job-specific, and entrepreneurial skills. 

While most young Moroccans lack the skills required in the global and local job market, Moroccan girls and women are facing double constraints as they have difficulties to integrate the labor market and complete their K-12 education. This painful reality is particularly acute in rural and remote areas, due to the lack of transport and the persistence of child marriage despite legal reforms. 

As the Moroccan government seeks to patch the holes in the sinking ship of the countrys national education system, a main takeaway from social media comments and reactions to news coverage of the education sector is that the large majority of Moroccans are just fed up with empty promises. 

As they see it, Morocco needs an inclusive educational system that celebrates local languages while embracing foreign ones as they open new doors for the new generation of Moroccans, especially those from socio-cultural and economic backgrounds that have long been left out of the conversation about the countrys present and future.


https://www.moroccoworldnews.com/NaN...ng-maintenance

----------


## Revisor

HESPRESS English – Morocco News

Society
*
Among other worrying figures, Higher Education minister says 50% of university students drop out without diplomas*

 

Tuesday 10 January 2023 - 13:49 

About 50 percent of university students in Morocco drop out without obtaining diplomas, said Minister of Higher Education, Abdellatif Miraoui in a presentation that painted a grim picture of higher learning in Morocco.

Unemployment rate of those who graduate has reach 18.7 percent for institutions with open access and 8.5 percent for institutions with limited access, said the minister in a presentation held earlier this week in the Supreme Council for Education, Training and Scientific Research.

He spoke of “the lack of language, horizontal and digital skills of graduates, which constitutes an obstacle to their integration into the labor market.”

Likewise, scientific research suffers from poor allocated resources and lack of coordination, driving the decline in the societal role of the university”.

With only one teacher for nearly 120 students in open access universities in Morocco, compared to 25 in Turkey, 45 in India, the rate of pedagogical supervision in the country remains below international standards,” said the minister.

This situation is exacerbated after the retirement of research professors in the short and medium term, as 2382 research professors are expected to retire by 2026.

Morocco has only 1,708 researchers per million people, a figure that remains weak compared to Brazil, which has 2,916 researchers per million people, or even neighboring countries such as Tunisia, which has 1772 research professors per million inhabitants.

Miraoui also reviewed the “decline in the university’s societal role,” pointing to “the growth of some behaviors that contradict ethics, principles of transparency and equal opportunities, in a context characterized by weak participation of Moroccan university students in social work and activities devoted to the spirit of citizenship.”

The minister has announced late October 2022 that in order to promote scientific research and innovation, a series of measures will be implemented in the academic year 2022-2023, including the training of a new generation of doctoral students and the establishment of three national institutes of thematic research to address national development priorities in areas such as health, water, and artificial intelligence.

These measures include the establishment of two new innovation poles, the support of innovative project leaders, the dissemination of scientific, technological, and innovation culture, and the mobilization of Moroccan skills worldwide, according to the same source.


https://en.hespress.com/56588-among-...-diplomas.html


Ongelooflijk, onderwijs, n van de belangrijkste pijlers van een samenleving is totaal verwaarloosd. 

Wie is hier verantwoordelijk voor?

----------

